# curcumin powder



## rosewand (Oct 19, 2010)

I am wanting to make some cakes with curcumin added but do not know the ratio for adding the powder.

Has anyone out there used curcumin (tumeric) powder, if so can you please give me some advise.

thanks
Rosewand


----------



## sygrid (Oct 20, 2010)

Go light to start.  I'd start with a 1/2 teaspoon per lb.  You can always add more, turmeric is quite a strong colorant.  I've just posted pics in the photo gallery (DELIBERATE SEIZE...YES REALLY) that i have used Tumeric as the colorant.  I used about 1.5 teaspoons for a 4lb batch of cp soap.  You can see how dark it is.  I'll try to post the pic here but I don't know if it will show up.


----------



## rosewand (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for that, I want to make some for my ex hubby. He takes curcumin tablets for a skin condition he has and I thought the soap may be helpful to him as well.

FYI: since he has been taking the tablets all of his other issues have started righting themselves ie: high colesteral and prostate problems, the doctor is quite impressed.....

heee heee I have no idea what decor his bathroom is but lets hope the colours don't clash  :shock:


----------



## archdunk (May 19, 2011)

rosewand said:
			
		

> Thanks for that, I want to make some for my ex hubby. He takes curcumin tablets for a skin condition he has and I thought the soap may be helpful to him as well.
> 
> FYI: since he has been taking the tablets all of his other issues have started righting themselves ie: high colesteral and prostate problems, the doctor is quite impressed.....
> 
> heee heee I have no idea what decor his bathroom is but lets hope the colours don't clash  :shock:



exactly what is curcumin for?


----------



## sygrid (May 19, 2011)

It is a spice used for baking and canning.
You'll find it in the grocers spice aisle and I have always seen it labelled as Turmeric where I live.  I add a pinch to my dill pickles and it gives the pickles a slight flavour difference and changes the brine to a beautiful amber colour.  Spices are amazing, they have so many applications and attributes.  This one is one of my favourites for colouring my cp soap when I want something rich and warm looking.

Sygrid


----------



## soapballs (Feb 26, 2014)

rosewand said:


> Thanks for that, I want to make some for my ex hubby. He takes curcumin tablets for a skin condition he has and I thought the soap may be helpful to him as well.
> 
> FYI: since he has been taking the tablets all of his other issues have started righting themselves ie: high colesteral and prostate problems, the doctor is quite impressed.....
> 
> heee heee I have no idea what decor his bathroom is but lets hope the colours don't clash :shock:


 
It also helps pain...its a natural anti-inflammatory supplement  I never knew it could help with other issues.  My husband has high cholesterol so that is good to know it can help there too   Glad it worked for your hubby


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 26, 2014)

Benefits of turmeric:

1. It is a natural antiseptic and antibacterial agent, useful in disinfecting cuts and burns.

2. When combined with cauliflower, it has shown to prevent prostate cancer and stop the growth of existing prostate cancer.

3. Prevented breast cancer from spreading to the lungs in mice.

4. May prevent melanoma and cause existing melanoma cells to commit suicide.

5. Reduces the risk of childhood leukemia.

6. Is a natural liver detoxifier.

7. May prevent and slow the progression of Alzheimer's disease by removing amyloyd plaque buildup in the brain.

8. May prevent metastases from occurring in many different forms of cancer.

9. It is a potent natural anti-inflammatory that works as well as many anti-inflammatory drugs but without the side effects.

10. Has shown promise in slowing the progression of multiple sclerosis in mice.

11. Is a natural painkiller and cox-2 inhibitor.

12. May aid in fat metabolism and help in weight management.

13. Has long been used in Chinese medicine as a treatment for depression.

14. Because of its anti-inflammatory properties, it is a natural treatment for arthritis and rheumatoid arthritis.

15. Boosts the effects of chemo drug paclitaxel and reduces its side effects.

16. Promising studies are underway on the effects of turmeric on pancreatic cancer.

17. Studies are ongoing in the positive effects of turmeric on multiple myeloma.

18. Has been shown to stop the growth of new blood vessels in tumors.

19. Speeds up wound healing and assists in remodeling of damaged skin.

20. May help in the treatment of psoriasis and other inflammatory skin conditions.


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 26, 2014)

I have never tried adding turmeric powder but I am really interested in making a soap With it. I am have relocated to the US from India and turmeric is used a LOT in our cooking. It is like I don't know how to cook without it!  

The only point that I would like to stress on is use caution on how much you add because it may stain the skin if added too much. I would start with 1 teaspoon per pound.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 26, 2014)

I use tumeric eo and it has to be used by drops not tsp. When I do use powdered tumeric in my 5lb batches it is not by the teaspoon. Tumeric can stain  badly if used in excess


----------



## craftymom0263 (Feb 26, 2014)

Would it work for eczema?


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 26, 2014)

craftymom0263 said:


> Would it work for eczema?


Does not help my severe eczema, but then it is almost impossible to use enough tumeric for anything other than color and label appeal. But always keep in mind what helps one is not necessarily good for another


----------



## soapballs (Mar 3, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> Does not help my severe eczema, but then it is almost impossible to use enough tumeric for anything other than color and label appeal. But always keep in mind what helps one is not necessarily good for another


 
Have you ever tried Emu oil on your Eczema?  I tried it on my son when he was little and just because I had it and used it to moisture his dry patches of Eczema and I was amazed at how quick and well it cleared up.  He went through so many prescriptions ointments and creams and they never did anything.  They even later did a skin scraping to make sure it was not a fungus and it wasn't.  Just ended up being a very stubborn case of Eczema. This was of course when Emu Oil was not very popular and cheap.  I paid a couple dollars for a little bottle.  It goes far though.  I actually ended up throwing it away since it expired and I used it a lot and it was only a 2oz or 1 oz size bottle I think. Worth a try...that stuff has a mind of its own or so it seemed when my son had it really bad while a toddler.


----------

